# Werbung mit javascript oder php entfernen?



## M@DXTRIS (9. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe eine kleine Testwebseite bei einem Gratisanbieter gehostet, da ich gerade dabei bin, PHP zu lernen. Nun ist aber das Problem, dass teilweise beim Besuch meiner Webseite sehr viel Werbung zu sehen ist. Es ist nämlich so, dass der Dienst automatisch meine html und php Dateien ändert. Wenn ich eine Datei hochlade, zum Beispiel login.html, das vorher so aussah:
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
 <head>
  <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico">
  <title>Login</title>
 </head>
 <body>
 <center>
<br><br><br><br><br>
  Sie sind nicht eingeloggt. Bitte loggen Sie sich ein.<br>
  <br>
  <form action="checkpw.php" method="post">
   Username: <input type="text" name="username" /><br />
   Passwort: <input type="password" name="passwort" /><br />
   <input type="submit" value="Anmelden" />
  </form>
  </center>
 </body>
</html>
```
 sieht es nachher beim Benutzer im Browser so aus:
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript">
window.google_analytics_uacct = "UA-7539432-2";
</script>
<style>
#catfish072f12a9{PADDING: 0px;MARGIN: 0px 0px -90px;WIDTH: 100%;HEIGHT: 90px;BOTTOM: 0px;POSITION: fixed;}
</style>
<!--[if IE]>
<style>
#catfish072f12a9{ Z-INDEX: 1000; OVERFLOW: hidden; POSITION: absolute;}
HTML,BODY {OVERFLOW: hidden;WIDTH: auto;HEIGHT: 100%;}
DIV#zip072f12a9{PADDING: 0px;MARGIN: 0px;OVERFLOW: auto;WIDTH: 100%;HEIGHT: 100%;POSITION: relative;}
</style>
<![endif]-->
<div id="topad072f12a9"></div>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
 <head>
  <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico">
  <title>Login</title>
 </head>

 <body>
 <center>
<br><br><br><br><br>
  Sie sind nicht eingeloggt. Bitte loggen Sie sich ein.<br>
  <br>
  <form action="checkpw.php" method="post">
   Username: <input type="text" name="username" /><br />
   Passwort: <input type="password" name="passwort" /><br />

   <input type="submit" value="Anmelden" />
  </form>
  </center>
 </body>
</html>
</style></noframes></pre></xmp></noscript>

<div id="catfish072f12a9" style="display:none"></div>
<script src="http://ads.mmania.com/displaycf.js.php?r=072f12a9&cc=de" type=text/javascript></script>

<script type="text/javascript">
   var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
   document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
</script>

<script type="text/javascript">
   try {
      var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-7539432-2");
      pageTracker._trackPageview();
   } catch(err) {}
</script>
```
 Der Dienst fügt automatisch Code für Werbung ein. Die Werbung sieht nicht nur schlecht aus, sie verkleinert die Performance leider auch ziemlich extrem. Nun frage ich mich, ob es möglich wäre, mithilfe von javascript oder php das ich auf dieser Seite einbauen würde, die Werbung dynamisch zu entfernen.
Gäbe es da eine Möglichkeit? Auf Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
mfg
M@DXTRIS


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2009)

nutz doch einfach xammp zum bsp. da kannst du lokal arbeiten und musst au ned laufend deinen krams hochladen. bei xammp is auch mysql mit dabei (u.a.) was das arbeiten sehr angenehm macht, da man sehr unkompliziert auch gleich mit datenbanken arbeiten kann.

bei xammp im install verzeichnis gibts nen ordner htdocs. wenn du im browser 127.0.0.1 (also eben dein eigener rechner), greifst du genau auf diesen ordner zu. wenn du nun in dem htdocs ordner einen myProject ordner anlegst, in dem du dann deine dateien und auch zum bsp die index.php hast, greifst du im browser demnach über 127.0.0.1/myProject/index.php zu. nur als kleine einführung ^^

da brauchste auch nur F5 im browser drücken und siehst sofort deine änderungen ^^ fast schon ne art wysiwyg ><


----------



## M@DXTRIS (9. November 2009)

xammp ist eine tolle Sache um seinen Code auszuprobieren. Ich hätte die ganze Sache aber doch lieber online, wenn du weisst was ich meine. Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## midnight (9. November 2009)

Besorg dir halt ordentlichen Webspace? Gibt doch genug kostenlose Hoster und im zeifellsfall kaufst du halt welchen, ist ja auch nicht so teuer.

so far


----------



## M@DXTRIS (9. November 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Besorg dir halt ordentlichen Webspace? Gibt doch genug kostenlose Hoster und im zeifellsfall kaufst du halt welchen, ist ja auch nicht so teuer.


Würde ich auch gerne, aber ich wüsste gerade keinen kostenlosen Webspace der auch PHP unterstützt und keine Werbung einblendet. Und Geld ausgeben für sowas will ich auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Jared566 (10. November 2009)

dann wirst du wohl doch zu xampp greifen müssen ^^

mir ist kein kostenloser hoster bekannnt, der seinen Dienst ohne Werbung anbietet 

Wenn dus nicht auf deinem Rechner laufen lassen willst dann leg dir eine Virtuelle Maschiene an, damit ist das Chaos nicht ganz so groß ^^

Ich zb. habe eine Virtuelle Maschine nur fürs Programmieren 

Aber letztenendes entscheidest du, ob du es kostenlos haben willst oder einen hoster der kostet.


----------



## M@DXTRIS (11. November 2009)

jared566 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist kein kostenloser hoster bekannnt, der seinen Dienst ohne Werbung anbietet


Ich habe gerade was gefunden. Ist kostenlos und hat keine Werbung. .. bplaced.net Webhosting | Freehost :: 2GB Webspace


----------

